# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  درسته که میشه بعدن تو دانشگاه رشته رو با یکی دیگه عوض کرد؟؟

## Fatemeh2Net

سلام 
یکی تو تلویزیون میگفت شما میتونید برید رشته مثلن داروسازی بعد تو دانشگاه با یکی که دندون میخونه عوض کنید!!!
مگه میشه آخه؟ اصلن کسی هست که قید دندونو بزنه بیاد دارو؟؟!!

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

up  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط fatemeh2net


سلام 
یکی تو تلویزیون میگفت شما میتونید برید رشته مثلن داروسازی بعد تو دانشگاه با یکی که دندون میخونه عوض کنید!!!
مگه میشه آخه؟ اصلن کسی هست که قید دندونو بزنه بیاد دارو؟؟!!


این که الکی نیست همینطورم نریخته
اولا باید یکی پیدا بشه بعد فکر کنم رشته ها و دانشگاه ها سطح بندی بشن و ...*

----------


## RainBow

بزرگی میگف اگه داروسازی دانشگاه تهران بخونی به شرط معدل بالا میتونی تغییر رشته بدی به پزشکی!!

درسته؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mohsen2

پدر ادمو در میارن البته با بند پ هیچکی حریفتون نیست

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

> پدر ادمو در میارن البته با بند پ هیچکی حریفتون نیست


چطو مگه؟

----------


## m.a_935267

> بزرگی میگف اگه داروسازی دانشگاه تهران بخونی به شرط معدل بالا میتونی تغییر رشته بدی به پزشکی!!
> 
> درسته؟


نمیشه
سازمان سنجش یه کارنامه محرمانه به دانشگاهت میفرسته که تو کنکور هر کدرشته ای که قبول میشدی چه زده باشی تو انتخاب رشته چه نزده باشی توش هست
با توجه به اون تغییر رشته میدن
به عنوام مثال یکی برق نیاورده تو انتخاب رشته نمیتونه بعد توی دانشگاه تغییر رشته بدی
ولی با پارتیو اینا میشه

----------


## MR.RaDePa

*حالا بحثِ پارتیشو نمیدونم ولی مثلِ اینکه همه مطمئنن فقط با پارتی میشه  

اما این قابلیت وجود داره. نه از هر رشته ای به رشته ی دیگه.

شما میتونین در صورتِ موافقتِ دانشگاه و قرار داشتن توی رشته ای با رده ی بالاتر ( مثال : الان پزشکی رده ی بالاتری از دندان و دارو داره و کسی که پزشکی بخونه میتونه تغییر رشته بده به رشته هایی که در درجه ی پایین تری قرار دارن.. فکر کنم پزشکی بالاترین رشته توی علومِ تجربی باشه و بشه به همه ی رشته ها تغییرِ رشته داد.) به رشته ای با رده ی پایین تر... و اگر مایل بودین هماهنگی با دانشگاهِ مبدا و مقصد و تایید گرفتن از هر جفتشون میتونین همراه با تغییرِ رشته؛ انتقالی هم بگیرین.


اما اینکه از دارو سازی به پزشکی بری رو واقعا نشنیده و خبر هم ندارم در موردش.*

----------


## maryam23

> *حالا بحثِ پارتیشو نمیدونم ولی مثلِ اینکه همه مطمئنن فقط با پارتی میشه  
> 
> اما این قابلیت وجود داره. نه از هر رشته ای به رشته ی دیگه.
> 
> شما میتونین در صورتِ موافقتِ دانشگاه و قرار داشتن توی رشته ای با رده ی بالاتر ( مثال : الان پزشکی رده ی بالاتری از دندان و دارو داره و کسی که پزشکی بخونه میتونه تغییر رشته بده به رشته هایی که در درجه ی پایین تری قرار دارن.. فکر کنم پزشکی بالاترین رشته توی علومِ تجربی باشه و بشه به همه ی رشته ها تغییرِ رشته داد.) به رشته ای با رده ی پایین تر... و اگر مایل بودین هماهنگی با دانشگاهِ مبدا و مقصد و تایید گرفتن از هر جفتشون میتونین همراه با تغییرِ رشته؛ انتقالی هم بگیرین.
> 
> 
> اما اینکه از دارو سازی به پزشکی بری رو واقعا نشنیده و خبر هم ندارم در موردش.*


ولی دندون رتبه بهتری میخواد  معمولا کسیکه دندون میاره پزشکی هم حتما اورده یکی از دوستام بعد ترم 2 تغییر رشته داد به پزشکی البته معدلش 18 بود.

----------


## arghazavi

بله میشه

فرستاده شده از SM-G361Hِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام 
> یکی تو تلویزیون میگفت شما میتونید برید رشته مثلن داروسازی بعد تو دانشگاه با یکی که دندون میخونه عوض کنید!!!
> مگه میشه آخه؟ اصلن کسی هست که قید دندونو بزنه بیاد دارو؟؟!!


فکر میکنی اسگلی پیدا میشه که قید دندون رو بزنه بیاد بره دارو بخونه؟ :Yahoo (50):

----------


## alisam

من شنیدم میشه 
هم جابه جایی رشته هم شهر
که با دانشجوی دیگه عوض میکنن 
والبته بعضی ها پول هنگفتی برای اینکار میگیرند

----------


## alisam

> فکر میکنی اسگلی پیدا میشه که قید دندون رو بزنه بیاد بره دارو بخونه؟


اره پیدا میشه یک ادم که از نظر مالی در سطح پایینی هست پول میگیره جابه جا میشه

----------


## khaan

قدیما میشد مثلا 20 سال پیش. الان دیگه هرکی هرکی نیست و هزارجا روی سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو نظارت میکنن چه دانشگاه سراسری چه آزاد چه پیام نور.
البته یه عده الان میگن که پسرعمومی من صتدلی دانشگاهش رو فروخت!  شایدم منظورشون این باشه که صندلیش رو از دانشگاه آورده بیرون و توی سمساری فروخته که کار خیلی بدی کرده

----------


## alisam

> قدیما میشد مثلا 20 سال پیش. الان دیگه هرکی هرکی نیست و هزارجا روی سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو نظارت میکنن چه دانشگاه سراسری چه آزاد چه پیام نور.
> البته یه عده الان میگن که پسرعمومی من صتدلی دانشگاهش رو فروخت!  شایدم منظورشون این باشه که صندلیش رو از دانشگاه آورده بیرون و توی سمساری فروخته که کار خیلی بدی کرده


این صندلی فروختنه یعنی:
یکی از اشنا های ما تهران دارو قبول شد
بعد یک تهرانی که علوم پزشکی مشهد قبول شده بود بهش پیشنهاد داد که باهم جاشون عوض کنن
بعد این اشنای ما 45میلیون گرفت جابه جا شد
هم امد شهر خودش هم 45 میلیون ناقابل گرفت

----------


## khaan

> این صندلی فروختنه یعنی:
> یکی از اشنا های ما تهران دارو قبول شد
> بعد یک تهرانی که فردوسی مشهد قبول شده بود بهش پیشنهاد داد که باهم جاشون عوض کنن
> بعد این اشنای ما 45میلیون گرفت جابه جا شد
> هم امد شهر خودش هم 45 میلیون ناقابل گرفت


عرض کردم دیگه از این آشناها زیاده. الان یکی از آشناهای ما داروسازی پیام نور!! قبول شد و 54 میلیون گرفت و صندلیش رو با کسی که در ناسا استخدام شده بود عوض کرد.

درضمن دانشگاه فردوسی هیچکدوم از رشته های داروسازی و پزشکی و ... رو نداره آدم  اقلا یه سرچ میکنه ببینه چه رشته ای کجا هست بعدا آشناهاش رو جابجا میکنه.

----------


## Unknown Soldier

شدنش میشه.البته این تغییر بیشتر توی امتحانات پایانی ترم هستش.مثلا توی بهمن ماه.البته بستگی به ظرفیت اون رشته مقصد داره

----------


## alisam

> عرض کردم دیگه از این آشناها زیاده. الان یکی از آشناهای ما داروسازی پیام نور!! قبول شد و 54 میلیون گرفت و صندلیش رو با کسی که در ناسا استخدام شده بود عوض کرد.
> 
> درضمن دانشگاه فردوسی هیچکدوم از رشته های داروسازی و پزشکی و ... رو نداره آدم  اقلا یه سرچ میکنه ببینه چه رشته ای کجا هست بعدا آشناهاش رو جابجا میکنه.


شما ببخشید  که دانشکده علوم پزشکی مشهد داخل دانشگاه فردوسیه

----------


## khaan

> شما ببخشید  که دانشکده علوم پزشکی مشهد داخل دانشگاه فردوسیه


دیگه بیشتر از این آبروتو نبر دوست عزیز.
باید بگی ببخشید که به دانشجوی دانشگاه علوم پزشکی مشهد میگن داروی فردوسی قبول شده ....  :Yahoo (23): 

یعنی همین آشنا ها هستن دیگه فروم رو بی ارزش میکنن. یکی میاد میگه آشنای من داروی فردوسی قبول شد و فروخت یکی میگه آشنای من 29 ترم برای کارشناسی معافیت تحصیلی گرفت یکی میگه آشنای من با کاردانی پیام نور رئیس ناسا شد  :Yahoo (68):

----------


## alisam

> دیگه بیشتر از این آبروتو نبر دوست عزیز.
> باید بگی ببخشید که به دانشجوی دانشگاه علوم پزشکی مشهد میگن داروی فردوسی قبول شده .... 
> 
> یعنی همین آشنا ها هستن دیگه فروم رو بی ارزش میکنن. یکی میاد میگه آشنای من داروی فردوسی قبول شد و فروخت یکی میگه آشنای من 29 ترم برای کارشناسی معافیت تحصیلی گرفت یکی میگه آشنای من با کاردانی پیام نور رئیس ناسا شد


شما کلا مشکل داری باشه قبول حرف شما درسته

----------


## rezagmi

> اره پیدا میشه یک ادم که از نظر مالی در سطح پایینی هست پول میگیره جابه جا میشه


به امید این چیزها نباید بود
خیییییللللییییییییییییییی  یییییییییییییییییییی احتمال کمی داره

----------

